# Safe to fart in grow room??



## GeezerBudd (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it safe to fart in the grow room, or will you kill the plants????


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jul 21, 2009)

as long as you apologize to them


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 21, 2009)

Not if yours dont smell like Mrs. Turkeynecks She could set off the smoke alarm after a bowl of cereal.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 22, 2009)

Turkeyneck, I was told yours are so bad they have a flavor. If you farted in your grow room, they'd be haulin your body out later.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 22, 2009)

I wouldn't try that around your co2 generator.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 22, 2009)

i wouldnt fart in my grow room unless i wanted my bud to taste like an old diaper

lol

Time4Plan-B


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

My farts smell like diesel.  Im going to go rip one in my closet right now.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 22, 2009)

I would be concerned that an HPS bulb was hot enough to ignite the methane.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 22, 2009)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Is it safe to fart in the grow room, or will you kill the plants????


 

:holysheep: U plant will start to become a Hermie.!!!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jul 22, 2009)

Talk about skunk weed!


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 22, 2009)

SativaWeed said:
			
		

> Talk about skunk weed!


That would be a Sativa Squeaker.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody- I guess I will take some Beano after reading Art's post-I want the flame to be on the end of a joint not the other place..


:rofl:
:rofl:

:joint:

Gb


----------



## gourmet (Jul 22, 2009)

My farts are safe, everyone else's are toxic.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2009)

with the ventalation i have
its the best place to fart.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like to see this one on MythBusters.


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 23, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> My farts smell like diesel. Im going to go rip one in my closet right now.


Thats a bit of a worry ! sorry to get of the subject but .....how do they taste ! (curious)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 23, 2009)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Is it safe to fart in the grow room, or will you kill the plants????


 

:rofl:   to funny


----------



## natorious (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you growin crappy weed?:giggle:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 23, 2009)

A fart can be quiet,
A fart can be loud,
Some leave a powerful,
Poisonous cloud.

A fart can be short,
Or a fart can be long,
Some farts have been known,
To sound just like a song.

Some farts do not smell,
While others are vile,
A fart may pass quickly,
Or linger awhile.

A fart can create
A most-curious medley,
A fart can be harmless,
Or silent, but deadly.

A fart can occur
In a number of places,
And leave everyone
With strange looks on their faces.

From wide-open prairies,
To small elevators,
A fart will find all of us
Sooner or later.

So be not afraid
Of the invisible gas,
For always remember,
That farts, too, shall pass.

** don't know about any positive or negative effects on how your smoke will grow but i know when you smoke one and rip a big reverberating butt bubble its sure as sheet going to make it a lot funnier :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 23, 2009)

I've had a bunch of fun with our fart machine.  I bought it on the internet many years ago.  It's a little box that makes 8 or 9 different fart noises, triggered with a remote control.  Slip it into the wife's purse and wait til you're both in the elevator .  Movie theaters, grocery stores are other fun places.  Or tape it to the bottom of the chair where a guest will be sitting for Christmas dinner.

EDIT: hXXp://www.shopgadgetsandgizmos.com/products.php?name=fart&gclid=CLSQgf-W7JsCFRJ4xgod1iLI0w


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2009)

:rofl: 
you guys always make me laugh.  thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 23, 2009)

Or it might have been an Indica Nastica


----------

